# I'll Show you mine, if you show me yours!!! (What are you cutting on?)



## Neyxous (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## panda (Apr 8, 2020)

i cant wait til my hasegawa gets here!!


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 8, 2020)

Not supposed to be rotated, but.... oh well. So, what is everybody cutting on out there. I picked this bad boy up on letgo for 300!! B)


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 8, 2020)

I was in the middle of arranging for a single slab from Japan when I found this Boos.... What size is yours?


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Neyxous (Apr 8, 2020)

Not even funny... why does it keep rotating it!!!!


----------



## ian (Apr 8, 2020)

Neyxous said:


> Not even funny... why does it keep rotating it!!!!



It's too big. KKF doesn't know what to do with a block that size, so it has to think on the fly and it panics.

I cut on these. Top left is primarily for fruit. The Hi Soft is for whatever, usually vegetables or cooked protein. The end grain is usually for vegetables. Bottom right has one side marked for raw meat, the other side for vegetables. Mostly I use the end grain for veg, and the top left one for the many snacks that my kid eats during the day.


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 8, 2020)

Is that dark one walnut? Its really cool... How thick is it?


----------



## ian (Apr 8, 2020)

Neyxous said:


> Is that dark one walnut? Its really cool... How thick is it?



It’s actually acacia. Lots of people seem to think acacia is too hard, but it’s been fine for me. It’s an inexpensive board. Mine came rather rough and with glue spots, but it cleaned up well.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000TZ0IQC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_jDOJEbCVP5H5T


----------



## ian (Apr 8, 2020)

However, please don’t anyone take this as a suggestion that you should buy the cutting board above. Buy a Boardsmith instead. I would have one, but I can’t justify another cutting board...


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 8, 2020)

I like that.. good price. I worry about the Hard maple on that R2 Kurosaki blade, thats for sure. Guess I will find out. heh


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow, those Boardsmiths are nice.


----------



## AT5760 (Apr 8, 2020)

I have that exact same acacia board @ian. I also use a smaller edge grain maple for smaller tasks. Then there is the pile of IKEA plastic boards. Small ones for my wife’s use and larger ones for uncooked protein.


----------



## panda (Apr 8, 2020)

butcher block table is all kinds of awesome, i cant believe that was only 300


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks, I really love it.  
When I saw it on the LetGo App i called and drove an hour at 9 pm to go get it. I wasn't letting it get away!!! Its like 1400 at Williams Sonoma. Best. Day. Ever.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 9, 2020)

18 x 24 x 2 Maple BoardSmith


----------



## MrHiggins (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's mine. I made it from edge grain maple. I think it measures (in inches) 30x22x2. (Toyama 270 for reference). It lives on a boos bros maple island that is great for kneading dough on. 

I also made an end grain board in maple and walnut, but at only 22x18x2.5. I found it to be too small after I started using this larger one. I prefer a large size over the grain orientation.


----------



## Lars (Apr 9, 2020)

Still love this Boardsmith after 8 or so years..


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 9, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> 18 x 24 x 2 Maple BoardSmith
> 
> View attachment 76375



Thats my kinda Board!! Super nice. 2" is awsome.


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 9, 2020)

MrHiggins said:


> Here's mine. I made it from edge grain maple. I think it measures (in inches) 30x22x2. (Toyama 270 for reference). It lives on a boos bros maple island that is great for kneading dough on.
> 
> I also made an end grain board in maple and walnut, but at only 22x18x2.5. I found it to be too small after I started using this larger one. I prefer a large size over the grain orientation.
> 
> View attachment 76381




OMG- Thats superb... Would you ever make them to sell? I want in line if so. Love the handles. That maple Island aint so bad either. hehe


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 9, 2020)

I like seeing all these big boards. The bigger the better I say. Little boards annoy me.


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 9, 2020)

panda said:


> i cant wait til my hasegawa gets here!!



Did you get one of the brown ones? Have been using mine for a week and a half or so and love it.


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 9, 2020)

2 boardsmith, 3 Hasegawa(2 boards and one mat).


----------



## ian (Apr 9, 2020)

MrHiggins said:


> Here's mine. I made it from edge grain maple. I think it measures (in inches) 30x22x2. (Toyama 270 for reference). It lives on a boos bros maple island that is great for kneading dough on.
> 
> I also made an end grain board in maple and walnut, but at only 22x18x2.5. I found it to be too small after I started using this larger one. I prefer a large size over the grain orientation.
> 
> View attachment 76381



So how do you clean it? Do you just use salt or something? I can’t understand boards that are too big to put under a faucet.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 9, 2020)

Same way you would clean your counters.


----------



## ian (Apr 9, 2020)

Really? Huh. Somehow I would worry about all the soap from the sponge not getting washed off, given that it’s wood and that you are then cutting juicy things on it that could get mixed up with the soap and then ingested. Maybe I’m overly worried, then.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 9, 2020)

ian said:


> ...Maybe I’m overly worried, then.


You are. I wipe my board down with a soapy rag and then with a clean wet rag and nobody has ever gotten sick from something off my board. Wood has its own disinfectant properties but if you ever get worried about it you can always wipe it down with peroxide or vinegar. Keep your board well oiled and/or waxed and it absorbs very little of anything.


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 9, 2020)

MrHiggins said:


> Here's mine. I made it from edge grain maple. I think it measures (in inches) 30x22x2. (Toyama 270 for reference). It lives on a boos bros maple island that is great for kneading dough on.



Love the heavy duty handle you have on that cutting board.


----------



## Neyxous (Apr 9, 2020)

I disinfect with isopropyl and then condition. At least with the maple, the grain is so tight, not really a place for germs to proliferate (kept reasonably clean).


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 9, 2020)

I have 2 boardsmith and bought 1 for each of my sons. Properly treated the occasional hot soapy water is not a problem. Actually until you add soap water beads up on it. Over the years it has absorbed so much mineral oil and bees wax it weighs way more than new.
Another option is to cover the surface with kosher salt and spray with water and let it sit overnight.
That said i would not use hot soapy on a new or improperly treated board


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2020)

Runner_up said:


> Did you get one of the brown ones? Have been using mine for a week and a half or so and love it.


Yeah the 35x16x1 brown


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2020)

Neyxous said:


> I like seeing all these big boards. The bigger the better I say. Little boards annoy me.


Same, my knives are too big for tiny boards


----------



## TSF415 (Apr 9, 2020)

panda said:


> i cant wait til my hasegawa gets here!!


It’s good stuff. I’m guessing you got the pe. I wish they had the pe without the core like they do the softer one. Pretty cheap and would be great to get a few and replace all the small poly boards at the restaurant.


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 9, 2020)

I am using 3 of these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N9ILDFQ/ I also have some nice wooden ones from mtmwood, larchwood, and such but those are mostly use now to plate wood.

These cutting board have a nylon type feeling, gentle on knives and are laminated in 4 or 5 layers. Idea is once top layer is all scratchy, then you just peel it off and you have a new board.

I also know they make these in industrial size like 30"x24" and 2" thick but they are 25lb and cost a crapload but have 15 layers and will last a lifetime


----------



## Kgp (Apr 9, 2020)

18x24x3 BoardSmith walnut. Bought in 2012. Did a search for cutting boards and found him in thus forum. All three of my children have BoardSmith boards.


----------



## DSChief (Apr 9, 2020)

BS Carolina Slab 2X16X22


----------



## Migraine (Apr 12, 2020)

Walnut from a local company. Some cheeky knives sneaking in the background. Sorry for phone quality photo.


----------



## panda (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a small korin hisoft cutting board to use at home, but I never cook at home so I decided to take it into work and it is laughably tiny.


----------



## Michi (Apr 13, 2020)

panda said:


> I have a small korin hisoft cutting board to use at home, but I never cook at home so I decided to take it into work and it is laughably tiny.


My largest cutting board was a little smaller than this, for the best part of thirty years. The cutting board a cook does not make…


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 14, 2020)

Kgp said:


> 18x24x3 BoardSmith walnut. Bought in 2012. Did a search for cutting boards and found him in thus forum. All three of my children have BoardSmith boards. View attachment 76475



I have had a boardsmith for 12 yrs and both my sons have one


----------



## Ceriano (Apr 2, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> 2 boardsmith, 3 Hasegawa(2 boards and one mat).
> 
> View attachment 76403


Are these walnut?


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 2, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Are these walnut?


Cherry


----------



## Bodine (Apr 2, 2021)

18“ x 24“ x 1 1/2“ thick, rubber feet on the bottom so it doesn’t slide and you can just stick your fingers in there and pick it up


----------



## drsmp (Apr 2, 2021)

Tiger maple board. Made by Hannah whose father owns a furniture shop in Pa. Purchased off eBay almost 10 years ago,it’s still perfectly flat. She promised the breadboard and peg technique would prevent warping and she was right. Gorgeous and lightweight.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 2, 2021)

Hasegawa and BoardSmith


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 2, 2021)

Nothing quite so nice as most of these, Boos on Boos


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 2, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Hasegawa and BoardSmith
> View attachment 121025
> 
> View attachment 121027


What size boardSMITH? Looks similar size to your hasegawa


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 2, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> What size boardSMITH? Looks similar size to your hasegawa



Yeah, similar sizes, the BoardSmith is 18 x 12 x 2; Hasegawa is 17.3 x 11.4 x 0.8.


----------



## Delat (Apr 4, 2021)

When this Boardsmith arrived, my wife promptly declared it was a work of art and too gorgeous to cut on. So now it sits on display and I do my actual cutting on a cheap acacia board from etsy. Oh the irony.....


----------



## Pertti (Apr 4, 2021)

From the top left. A medium pine end grain, not in use really at the moment. Waiting for me to repurpose it for something.

Small ash board used for little things including shallots etc and as a supper bread plate too sometimes in the evening.

Then the Hasegawa soft 60x30 for everything, liking that a lot and often using it on top of the walnut board for vegs or near the sink on top of our cooktop for fish etc.

Main veg board is the 60x44x6cm walnut, not used for onions or other smelly stuff. Had it for a month, loving it, makes bigger knifes feel more nimble. 

2x Sage woodfiber resin boards. Can take and fit in the dishwasher and so are used quite frequently for lots of different things when too lazy to clean other boards. Dont feel as great as the wooden or Hasegawa though.

Medium beech board sometimes used for chicken butchery, onions or the like.


----------



## waxy (Apr 20, 2021)

Neyxous said:


>



How well do those handles hold over time from being washed?
Any buckling or mold? I would think they'll be waxed and sealed before being attached.
I have this phobia that juices and water leaking over will manifest into a moldy village over time.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 20, 2021)

waxy said:


> How well do those handles hold over time from being washed?
> Any buckling or mold? I would think they'll be waxed and sealed before being attached.
> I have this phobia that juices and water leaking over will manifest into a moldy village over time.


They're generally covered in a) hardening oil or b) non-hardening oil or c) some kind of sealant or d) whatever man, just like don't run them through the dishwasher or soak them in water overnight and stuff.


----------



## waxy (Apr 20, 2021)

HA!

Yea, that setup looks insanely practical for many things.
Test of time will tell!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 23, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Nothing quite so nice as most of these, Boos on Boos
> 
> View attachment 121029


love this. looks just like my Boos. same character and markings. i'm pretty happy with my boring Boos.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jun 15, 2021)

18" x 24" x 2"Cherry Boardsmith. Old pic, it is about 3 years old now.





30" x 30" x 14" full thickness Maple vintage Boos Butch Block (same knife). Had to fill some cracks around the edges. Bad part was that this seasoned hard maple was micro chipping all my J-knives , so I went back to the Boardsmith with them. Not like that is a downgrade in the slightest . I use this when I bring out something a bit tougher, like CCK carbon veg cleaver. Otherwise the Boardsmith goes on top of it.


----------

